# I'm Really Enjoying This



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

The last two bodies I made I scrapped because they didn't sit upright in the water, so I made these. On these ones I also sanded up better. There's a stick bait, a crank, a jerk/minnow and a popper. Should I add some weight next? For the stick bait I plan on adding it in the back half so I can walk the dog. I attempted to make a frog also. On the frog I'm planning on adding rubber legs or a skirt to each limb in the back. I made a new thread since no one seemed to want to help on the other one, lol. The question is still out there, is poplar a good wood to make lures out of? Not going with a through wire, just eye screws. Thanks.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't really say I use red cedar on all of mine.One might think that popular may be just a little to heavy for some top water's especially when you might waite them.
Looks like you have the start of some good looking bait's.As far as any and all your questions you can check out tackle underground lot of info on there.good luck and looking forward to some pic of when there done.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Those look really great!!
Most folks use cedar, bass wood or bulsa. Never tried poplar.
Keep on keep-n on. You'll learn as you go what's good bad and just plain ugly wood to work with and to get the end results you desire.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks, might carve a few more out this week. Also have to pick up some paint and epoxy, plus the eye screws.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Lookin very nice! Next add some weight to the bottom. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I will. I have some weight in the back of the frog and it sits nicely, the way I want it. No school tomorrow, because of voting. Just needing some money for supplies, lol.


----------

